
How to Compete with AWS - taylorwc
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/how-to-compete-with-aws/?ck_subscriber_id=512837520
======
taylorwc
Corey is both on-point and hilarious and his newsletter[0] is worth reading.
This particular post really resonated with me because AWS gets so much run for
being impossible to compete with, but really it's not hard... you just have to
pick an appropriate axis on which to compete. It's not likely you'll ever win
on availability or integration with AWS services, but the farther you get (in
terms of abstraction) from running a data center, there are places where AWS
falls flat.

[0] [https://www.lastweekinaws.com/](https://www.lastweekinaws.com/)

------
Gollapalli
What's he talking about with the re:invent oil and gas thing? Is there
something specific that I can look at that he's referring to?

~~~
QuinnyPig
It was a passing snark reference to [https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/20/aws-
salesman-pitch-to-oil-an...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/20/aws-salesman-
pitch-to-oil-and-gas-we-actually-consume-your-products.html)

